# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Покупка и продажа сообщений.

## JAHolper

Временная акция. Пока будет действительна в течение июня месяца. Бред конечно, просто в голову взбрело, может кому интересно будет. =)

Можно приобрести количество сообщений отображаемое на нашем форуме по следующему прайсу:
10 сообщений - 500 рублей за сообщение.
50 сообщений - 300 рублей за сообщение.
100 сообщений - 200 рублей за сообщение.
500 сообщений - 100 рублей за сообщение.



Можно продать свои сообщения по следующему прайсу:
10 сообщений - 1 000 рублей.
50 сообщений - 3 000 рублей.
100 сообщений - 7 000 рублей.
500 сообщений - 25 000 рублей.

Продать свои сообщения могут только пользователи, зарегистрировавшиеся в июне месяце. Пользователь может продать свои сообщения только один раз, но в любое время(в том числе, после окончания этого месяца и до тех пор пока не возникнет желание продать). При этом ваши сообщения никуда не исчезают и остаются у вас.
Покупать и приобретать можно только доступные номиналы. Чтобы совершить сделку - напишите в теме. Расчёт безналичный.

Если что не ясно - пишите. =)

----------


## JAHolper

Акция закрыта в связи с неактуальностью.

----------

